# string-o-wings



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Has anybody hunted over the string-o-wings? If so I would like to know how you did. thinking about buying one. thanks


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Loud, Obnoxious, Not worth the material they're printed on. Buy a couple flags instead.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I second SBE, piece of junk. Just a new gimmick to get people hooked on.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The guy that invented that must of had manure for brains. I have more repect for snow goose then using one of does damn things on them.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks guys. I have never hunted over one. I have heard from people that they are loud when it is really windy and that they didn't think it helped them at all. I have also talked to a couple people from Nebraska that I met in North Dakota last year that swear by them. But I have heard mor bad then good.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

what about double decoys? Has anybody hunted over them? Interested to hear about them. I'm always looking for something different to add to my spread. I try to do something different every year. to mix things up and not to be like everybody else.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Purchase a Goose kite take a old fishing reel and short ice rod. Turn eye-bolt into the ground. Run line from reel thru eye-let to kite this worked great for attracting and bring in flocks of Canada geese.When they are on the approach you can stay conceled and crank the decoy kite down to the ground or let it back up. I found that it worked better than waving the cloths to get there attn. This will eliminate any movement on the ground that will spook the birds. Use 30lb mono at least with a snap ball bearing swivel on the end.


----------

